

Ask HN: A similar forum/news aggregate site, but mostly for math, physics, CS? - 11001

As the title says. Looking for a HN alternative with intelligent user base minus the stories about Snowden and NSA, tablet reviews, JS frameworks, anti-procrastination articles and latest gossip about programmer celebrities.<p>Yes, I know about Reddit, and no, I&#x27;m not happy with it.
======
incision
I wish I knew.

As it stands, I can keep my queue full via sites like High Scalability [0],
Research at Google [1], Arxiv [2] and a long list of "Architecture at X" blogs
that post sporadically.

On HN I probably spend more time scanning the "new" queue here than the Front
Page. Plenty of quality submissions never gain traction.

Obviously, that's just content. I don't have a solution for the lack of
community.

0: [http://highscalability.com/](http://highscalability.com/) 1:
[http://research.google.com/](http://research.google.com/) 2:
[http://arxiv.org/](http://arxiv.org/)

------
t0
Quite a few clones have been popping up. Here's the latest:
[http://theidler.org/](http://theidler.org/)

You can find the HN source or create your own. It's definitely worth a shot.

